
Show HN: Rooster – Personal Web Server with Rust - willwinger
https://github.com/elasmojs/rooster
======
jventura
Cool! But if you want to go still lower level, maybe you could implement the
basics of HTTP by reading and writing to the socket.

In Python the basics are quite easy (I wrote something about it here:
[http://joaoventura.net/blog/2017/python-
webserver/](http://joaoventura.net/blog/2017/python-webserver/)), maybe it
Rust it is as well?

~~~
willwinger
Yes definitely,thanks!

------
willwinger
I am Product Manager, this is a personal experimental project to scratch an
itch and learn something new :-)

